# HDPE Sideshooter from You'llshootyereyeout Review



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

Received a hdpe sideshooter from You'llshootyereyeout thanksgiving weekend but I didn't get a chance to shoot it until this weekend. We are finally getting some rain in California so shooting outdoors has been limited.
Placing the order:
Matt was extremely helpful in placing my order. He asked for my draw length to properly size the tubes and even re-bent the shooter to fit my right hand. I can shoot with either hand but wanted this shooter to be a dedicated right handed shooter. I paid and the order was sent the next day with tracking.
What I ordered/ received:
-Red/blue/gray hdpe sideshooter bent to fit my right hand.
-one set tubes with leather pouch
-one set of latex bands with leather pouch
First impressions:
This is a well made slingshot. You can tell that a lot if time and love went into make this slingshot. It is solid with good weight to it. The sanding is clean and sharp and the sling has a smooth finish but is not slippery. There is also a slight bend that curves outward from my thumb to my pinky finger. Both tubes and bands look extremely well made with cuffs the hide the end cuts. Probably the best looking sets I have ever purchased.
Shooting session with tubes from 10 meters
I believe these are called single looped tubes but I could be wrong. The tubes fit my draw perfectly but I did have a difficult time keeping the tubes centered when shooting. There are no grooves for the tube to lay in so they do tend to move around a bit. After warming up, I was able to get strings of 3-4 hits. I didn't hit often, but the ones that made contact packed a punch. I would like to add that this was my first time shooting tubes in this configuration.
Shooting session with latex bands
The latex on the bands looked like .030 but pulled much softer. It looked a bit short for my draw but turned out to work just fine. The forks have a small grove that prevents the tying material from slipping off the fork. My accuracy went way up with the bands. Hitting 6-7 in a row was no problem. The thickness of the bands was wider ( 1 inch tapered) than what I am use to so I had a difficult time adjusting my aim. I usually shoot 3/4 inch straight cut TBG. Towards the end of the session, I switched out the bands because it was starting to hurt my fingers. The leather pouch has a center hole plus two other holes on each side. The two additional holes were the ones causing the discomfort. The pouch on the tube set has a different design. I replaced the band set with one I had purchased from another slingshot maker. The slingshot feels secure in my hand and I can aim accurately without having to place my wrist in an uncomfortable position. Gripping the slingshot became difficult after a while but this is due to the fact that I have small hands and I'm missing 1/3 of my pinky thanks to a motor cycle chain accident. I don't see the average shooter having any problems gripping or shooting this slingshot. I usually don't use pinky holes on slingshots but thought I would try it out. It felt strange but not uncomfortable.
Pros:
-functional work of art
-very well made. Very clean with no messy edges.
-accurate and fun to shoot.
Cons:
-uncomfortable leather pouch on band set
Final thoughts:
I would recommend this shooter to anyone on the forum. In the end, I had a lot of fun and I believe that with a little more range time, my accuracy will increase with this shooter. As with most of my slings, I do see myself making some modification to this slingshot so that it can fit my hand better.

Milo


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

SOME rain, he says...

...gorgeous sling though, bro! Glad you've got the chance to use it


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great review,Matt is a great guy


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

He is a great guy and he makes a great slingshot !


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you so much for the review! It's funny, that is maybe the only pouch I have ever made like that. Without the picture I wouldn't have even remembered making it. I'm glad that you like the slingshot!

I would be very interested to design a shooter specifically for your hand. I don't need to make it, I could send you a template that anyone could use. If you would like to kick some ideas around just hit me up.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks great! How much do you charge and how can one order from you?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Tracker378 said:


> Looks great! How much do you charge and how can one order from you?


From time to time I'll be posting shooters in the for sale section. If you have a request design/colors or the like you can PM me. I am set to use PayPal or Square for credit/debit cards.


----------

